# 1st online order



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

ok after realizing that My pet carnivore has a new area they deliver (BY ME!!!) I wanted to see if you think my order is pretty good for a 1st order

Ground Whole Goat-2 LB. $7.50	1	$7.50
Turkey Hearts-3 LB. $5.58	2	$11.16
Chicken Heads $2.75 1	$2.75
Chicken Feet $4.29	2	$8.58
Pork Liver Chunks-5 LB. $6.12	1	$6.12
Ground Green Beef Tripe-2 LB.	$3.75	1	$3.75
Subtotal: $35.57
Shipping and Handling Fee: $10.00
Tax Total: $0.00

Total: $49.86

I really want like whole rabbit or something that isn't ground but they don't have any right now (I am really sure I have seen it on there before) so will have to wait on that, I didn't want to get ground stuff or livers of stuff I don't feed and also this is a testing the waters anyhow to see how I like them so didn't want to go overboard since its not like I am getting the stuff for $1/lb or anything, but I really wanted some chicken heads and feet since I can't get them local, I am really excited, the order will be at the drop off on the 19th so not too long to wait either


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

They are such nice people.


----------



## Malika04 (May 14, 2012)

I ordered more out of curiosity and the prices for the products are not too expensive.

You are lucky you live nearby!

I think we might be getting our orders around the same time so we can compare the products.

I may not be feeding all at first. My dogs are still on chicken both bone in and boneless for now.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sometimes they have rabbit heads. I always got those rather than the whole rabbits - they are expensive but the heads aren't bad.

I also got the ground goat w/bones for Snorkels.

I think you will be very pleased. i think the quality of their meat is extremely high. I really didn't realize it until I bought from a similar supplier down here and the meat is just nothing like MPC's meat.

Also, you can get spleen and pancreas from them cheap.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

yea that is what I figured I would be getting there, just the stuff I can't get local, I can actually get pork spleen and pancreas at my butcher (don't remember the price) but its not cut up so still might end up buying it from them when I start giving my boy them


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I have found spleen locally here, but not beef spleen. It's all pork. And no pancreas.

I just wonder what humans do with spleen. I mean, it's in the grocery store so it's meant for people to eat. 

I know my grandmother used to make something called son of a gun stew and it was made with organs. I bet it had spleen in it. I never ate it, and it was one thing my mother never forced me to eat because she couldn't eat it, either.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

yea the organs around here are pork organs but they are at the butcher and I bet if I called the butcher when they open the day they get the cattle in they would save organs for me and charge me (they charge 1.35/lb for freaken beef fat that they would be throwing out so yea they would charge)


----------



## Badger (Jun 8, 2012)

I love me some MPC. The ostrich liver and bison liver/kidney are a good price for such exotic meats imo, so I always get some of those. Tripe is the most favorite, but I would check out the ground trachea and gullet too. Its super tasty and has some good health benefits. I also keep some of the whole whiting around, a little over $2 a pound for fish seems pretty good. The fish are 2-3 oz each if anyone is curious.

My one dog did not like the young beef chunks or the ground version. Everything else has been a hit.

I get far too excited waiting to see what the next monthly sale is going to be. I was just gutted that I was out of town for last month's tripe case sale.


----------



## Malika04 (May 14, 2012)

My order is to be delivered June 15th. It shipped out today.

Lets compare especially with the chicken feed/heads and Ground Green Beef Tripe!


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

sounds like a plan


----------



## Malika04 (May 14, 2012)

When I came home from work today from a late shift, a box was on the porch. It was shipped out on the 12th from Indianapolis. 

It was delivered at 5pm today. It sat on the porch for 4 hours before I got home from work!

The delivery was in dry ice.

Inside I found:

Lamb Femur Bones-3 pack
Whole Turkey Necks-3 pack
Duck Necks-6 pack
Chicken Heads 2 orders
Ground Green Beef Tripe-2 LB.
Chicken Feet 21 orders
Elk Antler - Narrow Regular 

Everything was still very cold.

I put everything in the freezer except the turkey necks. I gave one each to my dogs to eat with their dinner.
Bliss!
They are asleep now...


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

nice, I am glad the stuff stayed cold! I would be so worried in the heat that I probably woulda called in sick to wait for the delivery lol


----------



## Malika04 (May 14, 2012)

Yes it is amazing that the order was still cold coming from Indianapolis to California!

Here are my product reviews so far:

Lamb Femur Bones-3 pack: Malika loved this! 2 left

Whole Turkey Necks-3 pack: Malika and Max loved these. Already ate them all up.

Duck Necks-6 pack: I fed 2 so far, both loved them.

Chicken Heads 2 orders: 1 order gone, both loved them. Might order again

Ground Green Beef Tripe-2 LB: In freezer unused

Chicken Feet 2 orders: These are the best! Can be fed frozen or thawed. Very big feet too! A sizable amount came with the order. Even though I can buy these locally, I might buy more from My Pet Carnivore. The local ones I found are much smaller.

Elk Antler - Narrow Regular: Still in the freezer, came with a sharp point that causes concern for the dogs. I am looking for a better source for antlers online.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I live in an area that doesn't have anything like that, I wish I could order and have stuff delivered!! I can't even order to have it shipped but in the winter, cause its to hot during summer. But each year I feed raw I get better at figuring all this stuff out. In the winter I can ship 3 day much cheaper.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Malika04 said:


> Chicken Feet 2 orders: These are the best! Can be fed frozen or thawed. Very big feet too! A sizable amount came with the order. Even though I can buy these locally, I might buy more from My Pet Carnivore. The local ones I found are much smaller.


That's what I like about MPC. their stuff looks like it walked off the farm, and I think it did.

The chicken feet I get down here are USDA approved for humans, so they are all white, sterilized, and don't look very nutritious.


----------



## Stinky (May 31, 2012)

Huh, I didn't realize that chicken feet were sterilized and such when found in the stores. Seems a bit obvious now. I'm finding myself wishing I hadn't bought any at the asian market. All well. 

I'm getting ready to order from MPC for the first time as well. I can't find much for organs around here and their price for the beef is cheaper than anything I can find locally (except maybe a 60 pound case of beef heart, which is just too much). I am not sure if I should buy two cases of it or what...it's not CHEAP but it is cheap for beef compared to grocery store prices.

I was thinking about getting the Whole Whitlings as well. I'd love to have some of the turkey hearts since I can't find them locally.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

The turkey hearts are lovely, and a nice price. Like 1.80 per pound I believe. They are MUCH larger than chicken hearts. Each one is about 2/3's the size of my fist.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Malika04 said:


> Yes it is amazing that the order was still cold coming from Indianapolis to California!
> 
> Here are my product reviews so far:
> 
> ...


How large are the lamb femurs? Lengthwise I mean. How much meat is on them? I've contemplated ordering them myself.


----------



## Stinky (May 31, 2012)

> The turkey hearts are lovely, and a nice price. Like 1.80 per pound I believe. They are MUCH larger than chicken hearts. Each one is about 2/3's the size of my fist.


I think that is pretty good, too, especially for wonderful grassfed meat. I had no idea they'd be so big...I figured not much larger than a chicken heart. Surprising. 

Anyone try their chicken hearts? What do you think? I was thinking I might just buy a case of them locally (much cheaper, but not grassfed)...I don't have a lot of money at this time.


----------



## Malika04 (May 14, 2012)

Neeko said:


> How large are the lamb femurs? Lengthwise I mean. How much meat is on them? I've contemplated ordering them myself.


I just did a quick measure while Malika is chomping away; about 8 inches long and 2 inches wide at the ends, tapering to one inch. 

They come with a little meat fat and tendons on them too. She eats them down to 2 inches - 1.5 inches long.


Max coughed up a chicken head today. Too small for him. My DH got really mad and we won't be ordering those again! Which is ok with me, they are kind of yuck.

They would be good for miniature dogs though!


----------



## Malika04 (May 14, 2012)

xellil said:


> That's what I like about MPC. their stuff looks like it walked off the farm, and I think it did.
> 
> The chicken feet I get down here are USDA approved for humans, so they are all white, sterilized, and don't look very nutritious.




I agree, the chicken feet at seafood city are scrawny compared to MPC. Those nails are 1/2 inch long on the MPC chicken feet. One bag lasted 3 days for 2 large dogs as supplement to their chicken meat, and it takes them a while to eat them too.

I also did not get yucked out looking at them either!


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

boo I shoulda looked on the site yesterday, they have rabbit again  and I really wanted to order some, oh well I will get to get my order tomarrow and I can order some for next month I guess after I talk to them and see how my order is. I am ganna take my boy with me to get his stuff lol, heck its for him why can't he come


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

well I got a message from them today saying that since there were only 2 orders down here they were not ganna drive down, instead free shipping next day and it will be here Wednesday, I shoulda asked him if I could call in a little more to add but it was like 5pm so didn't want to make him work when I am sure he was already home or going home soon


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

well my package arrived!!!!

I wonder what the usp guy was thinking lol








I think its a pretty good load, 28 lbs total








includes
chicken heads
2 packages of chicken feet
2 packages of turkey heart
pork liver
ground whole goat since they didn't have chunks at the time I placed my order
and ground beef tripe

I am really happy with my order, I just wish they woulda had rabbit at the time I placed it but it will be on next month's order I think


----------



## Malika04 (May 14, 2012)

YAY! So glad you got your order!

Monitor feeding the dogs the chicken heads , my Max choked on one thawed and coughed it up. 

My DH forbids these but...

I would buy again and feed them partially frozen.

The chicken feet are awesome.

Let me know about the ground tripe. I have 2 lbs in the freezer, my dogs are not ready for that yet.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

I always feed frozen so that wont be a problem, thinking of saving the heads for my 40 pound or so pup (he is not on raw yet, will be starting really soon) that has a much smaller muzzle than my deer dog. I gave Goren a chicken foot tonight, didn't get a chance to watch him eat it but he was so funny, he is a crazy dog, he eats his liver 1st, then moves the foot out and gets the heart and boneless chicken, eats the heart and chicken and I had to walk off after that (baby was crying) when I came back the foot was gone so I guess he ate it lol I was looking forward to watching him eat it too

I will let ya know about the tripe, donno when I will thaw it out, I just tossed it in the deep freezer


----------



## Stinky (May 31, 2012)

Curious, if you don't mind my asking how much was the shipping for your order and what kind of shipping did you get?


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

they have dilivery areas around the midwest and I am on one of there routes so it was $10, they only had 2 orders so shipped next day no charge


----------



## Malika04 (May 14, 2012)

I paid around $30.00 for my order to ship via UPS from MPC to California. It was 25 lbs.


----------



## Stinky (May 31, 2012)

Ah, thanks guys. I just missed the delivery in my area so I think I'll be waiting for the next one instead of paying for shipping.


----------



## Malika04 (May 14, 2012)

I would recommend the tripe.

I fed a 1/16 cup to both dogs this morning and they love it. 

It stinks, but feeding partially raw helps with the smell.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

I just devided everything up that I got, the tripe wasn't bad when I turned on the fans in the house, the bad thing was the liver...probably why the tripe wasnt so bad, it was SOOO RICH I cut it in 1-2oz chunks and to like 3 months worth outa it I think, whne I was done with it my nose was coated in blood inside I think lol, probably why the tripe wasn't so bad.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I hate cutting up liver for just that reason. It is so full of blood and so squishy! I have to keep stopping to rinse my hand and the knife. I just had to cut up 12.5 lbs of liver and it was no fun. I cut it into about 1 lb chunks to be cut into smaller pieces as needed.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

yea I know, I hate the blood part, don't care about the squishy because it stays togeather, if it pulled apart I would be sickened lol. I was like let me get this done and over with so I did all of it, but if I would have 12.5 lbs I would not have been doing all of it lol


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Elliehanna said:


> yea I know, I hate the blood part, don't care about the squishy because it stays togeather, if it pulled apart I would be sickened lol. * I was like let me get this done and over with so I did all of it, but if I would have 12.5 lbs I would not have been doing all of it lol*


I had to finish it all at once or I might never have done it at all. When I first brought it home I still had quite a bit of liver so I just threw it all in the freezer because I could not face that big hunk! Now all the hard work is done and I have about 2 years worth of liver cut into 1 lb chunks.


----------

